# Pets in freezing home



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Went to do a postsale convey check today. Home appears to be unmaintained, but when we got to the door about three dogs are inside jumping at the window. Gas/Electric are off but water is ON, and it's been bouncing above and below freezing here, a property we were at before this one had a partially frozen toilet. Neighbor said the previous owner comes back every day or two to check on dogs but never sees him take them outside. 

Called ARL but they can't do anything unless directed by sheriff or city council, so I let them know.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Went to do a postsale convey check today. Home appears to be unmaintained, but when we got to the door about three dogs are inside jumping at the window. Gas/Electric are off but water is ON, and it's been bouncing above and below freezing here, a property we were at before this one had a partially frozen toilet. Neighbor said the previous owner comes back every day or two to check on dogs but never sees him take them outside.
> 
> Called ARL but they can't do anything unless directed by sheriff or city council, so I let them know.


Those dogs are not going to be able to withstand the freezing temps for very long, even sleeping huddled up.

Not sure what ARL stands for but animal control should be notified, along with a rescue operation, such as No Paws Left Behind. Animal Control can coordinate their rescue with No Paws and/or their owners. 

The last thing you want to open the door to, next time you go out, are dogs that froze to death. 

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Those dogs are not going to be able to withstand the freezing temps for very long, even sleeping huddled up.
> 
> Not sure what ARL stands for but animal control should be notified, along with a rescue operation, such as No Paws Left Behind. Animal Control can coordinate their rescue with No Paws and/or their owners.
> 
> ...


ARL is Animal Rescue League

Yeah the next few days are supposed to be 40s/50s, but I will make sure it gets taken care of. The ARL said they couldn't just go into the home and remove them. I will call the Sheriff again tomorrow.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

That is messed up...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



APlusPPGroup said:


> Those dogs are not going to be able to withstand the freezing temps for very long, even sleeping huddled up.
> 
> Linda



Depends on the type of dogs. Our sheba inu will often sleep out in the snow instead of going into his heated kennel, and our barn cats have a kennel with a 60watt light for heat but they don't generally start to use it until it gets below 0, hell I've seen them playing in the snow when its -20 out. I'd be more worried that their water would freeze.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Quite a few reasons why the moron homeowners do this.*They know the bank is coming so they keep the dogs inside to keep you out.*Puts on the appearance that the house is still occupied.*They are still trying to find a permananent residence/landlord that allows pets.*It is their way of revenge against the evil lender that wouldn't let them live there for free anymore. They let them crap everywhere and chew up the walls.We have seen cases where the previous HO comes back less and less as time goes by. With the situation deteriorates like that, and the dogs are not considered viscious, doors get opened so APL can save them. Officially, they were picked up while running loose in the neighborhood.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

If it's Post Sale, why isn't the Bank or Servicing Company giving approval for you to make arrangements to have them removed. Their request should be good enough for ARL?

Last year I made 4 trips to a property to allow animal control to attempt to live trap 2 cats in a house and still ended up spending 2 hours chasing them around the house myself to finaly catch them. And all for a trip charge. $18.75 WOO HOO


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Be glad you don't have ranch properties!!!
We've had to deal with horses, sheep..stinky sgeep!, cows...
No goats yet...that really bums me. 
Two goats can clean a 1/2 acre in about 4 hours...
That would save me $60 an initial!!!


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

We have people up here that actually keep chickens in the house...:blink:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Coos-NH said:


> We have people up here that actually keep chickens in the house...:blink:


Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Coos-NH said:


> We have people up here that actually keep chickens in the house...:blink:


nothing like fresh eggs i say...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Coos-NH said:


> We have people up here that actually keep chickens in the house...:blink:



The only house that I've ever seen that the bank foreclosed on it even though the owner was current on their payments was one where they had turned the tops of the kitchen cabinets into chicken coops. But keeping them in the basement in the city is very common here, I've had guys literally hauling out 55gallon garbage cans full of chicken crap from basements.


----------

